# Bush/Gore debate #2



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

My daughter is listening to the debate in the next room even as I type this, and I wish the previous owner of this house had left the door in the doorway that separates us! What bloviation! I think I'll turn on the radio.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Thought I was fairly literate...bloviation?


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Yeah, what is bloviation? Is it a word from Dr. Seuss or Shel Silverstein? Does it have to do with bovines? Is it from Shakespeare? Do tell...


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

This second debate was a lot more mellow then the first one. The candidates seemed to agree with each other on a lot. 

I wish the debate was more like a conversation on Larry King Live, however, as this still seemed a little "cold"


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Main Entry: blo·vi·ate
Pronunciation: 'blO-vE-"At
Function: intransitive verb
Inflected Form(s): -at·ed; -at·ing
Etymology: perhaps irregular from 1blow
Date: circa 1897
: to speak or write verbosely and windily
- blo·vi·a·tion /"blO-vE-'A-sh&n/ noun 

From Merriam-Webster On-line; I had never heard the word, either.


----------



## katherine (Aug 12, 2000)

Sorry Izzy, I wasn't trying to be elitist, I always thought bloviation was entirely the opposite, kind of a low-interest person trying to sound important, and ending up sounding only self-important.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Yawn. 
GW doesn't seem to know a country form a continent, nation 
building by the by helps America keep and aide it's allies, 2 of the 
murderers 
of Mr. Bird are going to be put to death not all three (and is death for death 
really a solution?), the hate crimes law supported by the Bird family in 
Texas 
did not get passed, the US is selling domestic oil to foreign countries for 
profit while in the middle of a shortage, what about his dwi? the four years 
he will not discuss? what about the environmental deficiencies of Texas, the 
poor support of woman and children and the struggling public schools? 
He is just not ready for this position. 
Mr. Gore embellishes, he is not the best speaker, he is a seasoned 
politician, he is clear about his past (except for the tall tails), knows the 
names of 
countries and their leaders. The lesser of the two evils is Gore, he had a 
better handle on the debate.
Where's my poodle? 
With the market correction, where is this surplus coming from? With unrest 
in the middle east, where is the surplus coming from? 
Don't cut my taxes, don't raise them either, just keep the roads fixed and 
people healthy. 
too much coffee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

How about Number 3?
Did GW really say anything? I got a lot of nothing form his answers, Al did an okay job. 
We need more body's with more ideas......
I feel jipped. 
Any one else?


----------

